# Schwimmteichsubstrat?



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Die Schwimmteiche werden gewöhnlich mit extrem nährstoffarmen Substrat ausgestattet. Je größer die Körnung, desto weniger können sich die Wurzeln entwickeln, desto weniger Pflanzenwachstum. Die meisten schön blühenden Pflanzen – etwa Wasserschwertlilien und Seerosen – und alle, die zarter gebaut sind, vegetieren im Schotter bzw. in 10 cm eines armen Substrates nur mühsam dahin, blühen wenig und verschwinden teilweise wieder.
Deshalb sollte in den Pflanzflächen im Wurzelbereich immer eine feinere Schicht eingebracht werden.
Wir beabsichtigen nicht nur Kies, Schotter und Steine - in denen überhaupt nichts wächst - zu verwenden. Kann der nährstoffarme Bodenaushub der untersten Schicht (wir haben schluffigen Lehm) mit etwas  Sand hinzugemischt als Wasserpflanzenerde genutzt werden?
Diese Mischung (15 – 20 cm) soll mit einer Schicht aus 2 – 3 cm grobem/feinen Kies abgedeckt werden. Ist dann ein starke Algenbildung zu erwarten?
Die Pflanzen werden meist in kleinen Plastiktöpfen geliefert. Müssen die Pflanzen von der Erde gereinigt werden da diese zu nährstoffreich ist?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Hi Gisbert,
ich verwende zum Pflanzen nur Sand ( den Hellen aus Kies gesiebt) Körnung 02 der hat sich bei uns am besten bewährt. und ich hab bisher noch nie Algenprobleme deswegen bekommen. Der Lehm ist auch nicht schlecht wen er nicht mit nährstoffreicher Erde verunreinigt ist. Zum Pflanzen in Schwimmteichen bevorzuge ich nur in Wasser gezogene Pflanzen da bei einem Schwimmteich doch eine Menge Pflanzen gesetzt werden. Einzelne in Töpfen sind jedoch nicht so schlimm hier macht es eher die Masse. Werner liefert die meisten Pflanzen ohne Erde und hatte dadurch auch keine Propleme. Sie sind auch hervoragend in dem Sand angewachen den ich nur mit eine Kiesschicht auf Kornstärke von 8/16 abgedeckt habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2007)

*Sanddicke?*

Danke Günter für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Bevorzugst Du denn dann auch eine Sanddicke von 15 - 20 cm?
Wie dick ist denn die Kiesschicht, dass der dann nicht bei der Schwimmtätigkeit von mindestens 2 Kindern ständig aufgewirbelt wird?

Viele Grüße
Gisbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2007)

Hallo Gisbert,
die Sanddicke ist bei uns auch so stark und wurde mit Kieselsteine 8/16 abgedeckt maximal Kornstärke , das sind dann ca 2 cm. das reicht aus um am Uferbereich nichts aufzuwirbeln.


----------

